# take something for granted



## iratxok

Hi there!

What's the meaning of "Take sth for granted"? Is it "to assume sth"?
(no particular context)

Cheers


----------



## Fabian

to take for granted dar por sentado: _we take our freedom of speech for granted_ damos por sentado que existe la libertad de expresión.


----------



## L_L

Creo que también puede ser: "Dar por hecho"


----------



## Mita

L_L said:
			
		

> Creo que también puede ser: "Dar por hecho"


Estoy de acuerdo, también se puede decir así


----------



## QUIJOTE

I'd like to add iratxok that even when all the examples provided before are correct they don't really tell you the meaning of the phrase, it is used for anything you assume will be at your disposition no matter what happens.


----------



## my2ndco

Hola a todos aqui! Me gustaria saber la traduccion de la frase de ingles a español: asi es como va: "Do not take it for granted" 
Gracias infinitas


----------



## Lules

Depende un poco del contexto, pero quiere decir "no creas que está garantizado", refiriéndose a cualquier cosa, desde tu puesto de trabajo hasta que te siga queriendo tu novio/a. En español quizá encuentres alguna expresión más concreta dependiendo de qué sea lo que no está garantizado...


----------



## Mafe Dongo

"No lo des por sentado"


----------



## Saltant

Hey everyone, can anyone help me for a translation for the phrase "to take something for granted?"

The specific context is: "...they lack some basic commodities that we take for granted..."

Thanks


----------



## mexicana300

Carecen de comodidades basicas que nosotros damos por sentado.
Espero ayude.


----------



## tannel

Ellos carecen de cosas básicas que nosotros damos por hecho... 

Commodities: artículos, bienes, beneficios


----------



## Saltant

Muchas gracias! Are both dar por hecho and dar por sentado equally useable?


----------



## tannel

They are, but just in this context. Were a different case, I would use "dar por sentado."


----------



## EVA75

¿Cómo se traduce en este caso "for granted and this is usually what lands a lot of them in trouble"?
Muchas gracias.
Business Address:                                                             
A lot of business owners / partners take this very important item of the application for granted and this is usually what lands a lot of them in trouble.  
Dirección del negocio:
 Muchos propietarios del negocio  /asociados toman muy importante este punto de la solicitud por sentado  y esto es por lo general lo que consigue en muchos de ellos problemas.


----------



## sebastian-

Muchos propietarios y socios del negocio dan por sentado éste punto muy importante de la solicitud y ésto es usualmente lo que coloca a muchos de ellos en problemas.


----------



## zumac

Take for granted:

Tomar por entendido.
Tomar por un hecho.

Saludos.


----------



## ivonna93

"Una gran cantidad de propietarios o socios de negocios dan por hecho ese importante tema de aplicación y esto es usualmente lo que causa problemas a la mayoría de ellos"

Espero que sea correcto en el contexto de tu frase
Saludos


----------



## LA Cradad

A good example in business would be: a business owner who fails to praise or reward his workers for their efforts.  He has made the mistake of "taking them for granted". They (the workers) may leave to work for some one else who acknowledges their efforts.


----------



## amfas

A couple breaks up. She finds someone else.

"Michelle hadn't been with anyone since she broke up with Hans. The sex with him had been so good Michelle had taken it for granted."

No lo entiendo! 
M no ha estado con nadie desde que rompió con Hans. El sexo con él había sido tan bueno que... 

ella ya esperaba ahora lo mismo que le daba el otro? 
ella ve complicado que le superen?

no tengo ni idea vamos.

muchas gracias


----------



## aztlaniano

Ya lo daba por hecho.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy cachonda la historia. Es como decir "uno no sabe lo que tiene hasta que lo ve perdido."


----------



## amfas

gracias.
daba por hecho qué? que a partir de ahora el sexo siempre sería bueno? que habría sexo?
sigo sin comprenderlo del todo.
gracias igualmente!


----------



## Alma Shofner

Que el nuevo amante iba a ser tan bueno como el anterior. Oh desilusión!


----------



## aztlaniano

Alma Shofner said:


> Que el nuevo amante iba a ser tan bueno como el anterior. Oh desilusión!


Sí, daba por sentado/seguro que el sexo siempre sería así de bueno.


----------



## amfas

maravilloso, muchas gracias a los dos.
y sí, pobre inocente!


----------



## ArielTriton

I want to say "These luxuries are things we take for granted."
Is it "_Estos lujos son cosas que damos por sentado." OR_
_Estos lujos son cosas que damos por sentad*as*. _
Thanks!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

It's "las cosas" which we "damos por sentadas".


----------



## esamidania

Hola

En el caso que sigue me confundo porque si él da por sentado el asunto, querría decir que sí lo cree, pero al mismo tiempo se plantea que qué tal si fuera real, entonces no habría dado nada por hecho, ¿no? ¿Alguna otra sugerencia para take for granted?

_What if all of it were real? What if everything that he just takes for granted is absolutely, one hundred percent based in fact? What a world it would be if we knew that all these little legends around us are absolutely real!_

¿Qué pasaría si todo eso fuera real? ¿Qué tal si todo lo que él *da por sentado* es absolutamente, cien por ciento basado en los hechos? ¡Qué mundo sería si supiéramos que todas estas pequeñas leyendas a nuestro alrededor son definitivamente reales!

Gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## Andoush

En esta caso entiendo "take for granted" como "dar por sentado sin plantearse si algo es real o no"...


----------



## esamidania

Pues sí, ¿verdad?, dar por sentada la realidad común y corriente sin cuestionársela.

Muchas gracias

¿Qué tal si todo lo que él *ni siquiera se cuestiona* es absolutamente, cien por ciento basado en los hechos?

Así me parece menos ambiguo


----------



## Andoush

"¿Qué tal si todo lo que él ni siquiera se cuestiona *estuviera *absolutamente, un cien por ciento basado en los hechos?" e incluso "¿Y si todo lo que él ni siquiera...?"


----------



## albertovidal

dar por sentado = *darlo por seguro o cierto de antemano*.


----------



## esamidania

Uy, toda la razón del verbo mal conjugado, se vio muy literal mi traducción.


Lo que pasa, albertovidal, es que si traduzco "¿Qué tal si todo lo que él *da por sentado/da por seguro/cierto de antemano* estuviera absolutamente, cien por ciento basado en los hechos?", genera ambigüedad sobre cuál es el sujeto de la oración –si la realidad ordinaria o la extraordinaria que está aludiendo el "lo"–, y es lo que quiero evitar.

Gracias


----------



## albertovidal

esamidania said:


> Lo que pasa, albertovidal, es que si traduzco "¿Qué tal si todo lo que él *da por sentado/da por seguro/cierto de antemano* estuviera absolutamente, cien por ciento basado en los hechos?", genera ambigüedad sobre cuál es el sujeto de la oración –si la realidad ordinaria o la extraordinaria que está aludiendo el "lo"–, y es lo que quiero evitar.


Y "*assuming*" no te serviría?. Porque esto significa que puede o no ser cierto pero tampoco lo niega.


----------



## Andoush

Acá va otra sugerencia, a ver si funciona:

"¿Y si todo lo que él da por sentado, sin cuestionárselo, estuviera realmente un cien por ciento basado en los hechos?"


----------



## albertovidal

Assuming it's true = taking for granted


----------



## Andoush

albertovidal said:


> Assuming it's true = taking for granted


 
Sí, pero Esamidania está tratando de acertar con su traducción al español .


----------



## albertovidal

Andoush said:


> Sí, pero Esamidania está tratando de acertar con su traducción al español .



Ok. Entonces, porqué no *"suponiendo que es cierto/verdadero"* ?


----------



## Andoush

albertovidal said:


> Ok. Entonces, porqué no *"suponiendo que es cierto/verdadero"* ?


 
Veamos lo que dice Esamidania; le hemos proporcionado diferentes opciones y nadie mejor que ella conoce el contexto general. 

¡Saludos desde la Patagonia!


----------



## esamidania

Pues yo creo que sus comentarios han sido muy buenos. Se trata de un personaje que ni imagina que haya vampiros a su alrededor (creo que debí mencionar eso desde el principio, jeje). Lo dejaré así:

¿Y si todo lo que él *ni siquiera se cuestiona* estuviera absolutamente, cien por ciento basado en los hechos?

O así:

¿Y si todo lo que él *ni siquiera supone que sea cierto* estuviera absolutamente, cien por ciento basado en los hechos?


Muchísimas gracias y saludos también desde Mexicalpan de las Tunas
=)


----------



## albertovidal

*esamidania*, espero que hayamos podido ayudarte. Cuidado con los vampiros!


----------

